# Baker21 & ryand vs BMW E90 335D......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..........:wave:

Well you may be surprised to see from the title that this isn't a Skoda Detail.........:doublesho

It is however a detail with a fellow Briskoda forum member ryand, so two Skoda's lurking in the background but both Ryan and myself would be working on a friends BMW E90 335D.........:car:

Ryan and I had agreed to complete the detail at Chris's house however on the Saturday morning the weather was looking awful so a quick detour saw us arrive at the unit a little before 11AM with plenty to get on with, even with two of us working on the car.............:buffer:

Here is how the BMW looked upon arrival:























































Not looking too shabby but the paintwork was looking in a sorry state so no time to waste, onto the detail..............:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

Now Ryan and I had not completed a detail together before so there would be some different approaches worked on during this detail, plenty of pics so apologies in advance but I hope they are relevant.........:thumb:

We had agreed with Chris only to sort out the paintwork on the car so not a great deal of attention was paid to the wheels, interior, engine bay, etc.

First up Ryan applied some AB Citrus Degreaser to the lower half of the car to allow to soak and remove some of the debris:




























Next up the car was rinsed:



















Next up some Bilberry Wheel Cleaner using a EZ Wheel Brush and Detailer Brushes was used on the wheels:



















Then Ryan used a brush and some Megs APC on the tyre side walls:










I then came into shot and foamed the car, this was my usual mix of I4Detailing Snow Foam and some BH Surfex HD:




























Next up Ryan and I broke out the Megs APC and Detailer Brushes on all the door shuts, petrol cap and boot shut:




























The car was then looking as follows:










I then rinsed the car:



















Slightly different approach here but we then clayed the car, both using some Sonus Green Clay with Megs Last Touch for lube used by me and Born Slippy by Ryan:
































































Clearly this had never been clayed before and the lower panels yielded some heavy contaimination:




























Getting a little close here:



















I then rinsed the car down again:










Next up we washed the car using the 2BM, using Lambswool Wash Mitts and Megs Hyperwash:





































I then rinsed the car down:










With the heavy build up of tar on the lower panels I advised Ryan that an application of AS Tardis would make the task a little quicker:










I then went around and removed the tar breakdown with a MF Cloth:





































Ryan then followed me around and re-washed these areas:










Another rinse was then followed by an application of Megs Last Touch and some Drying Towels:



















Typically it then started to rain so the car was moved inside and drying was finished indoors:



















Ryan and I then taped up the car with some 3M 3434 Masking Tape:














































Leaving us with the following:



















We then worked on the Driver's Side first, myself on the Driver's Door and Ryan on the Driver's Rear Door, marking up a 50/50 section I worked with the G220 and Ryan with the DAS-6:










I have found of late that dust into the eyes is a bit of a pain so on with the Oakleys and away we go, please note I was just pulling my trousers up in this picture............










After some trials with some lighter pads and polishes I was confident that the Megs Burgundy Pad with some Menz IP would do the trick, Ryan worked with an Elite Waffle Cutting Pad and some Menz IP also:


















































































After some time and a fair few passes, it was time to buff off and inspect:









































































Now we both agreed that the correction level was pretty good, being realistic of not acheiving 100% but at least 75%+ in some areas, Chris was happy and could clearly see the difference, all we had to do now was complete the rest of the car, so off we went..........:buffer:










Other half of the Driver's Front Door - Before:










After:










I then moved onto the Front Driver's Side Wing - Before:



















During:










After:



















Ryan was then working on the lower skirt:



















Now I really don't like doing bonnet's but as I was moving that way I guess it was my job to complete it so, here we go - Before:










During:




























Inspecting with the Brinkmann:










Little more work required up top:



















Then onto the middle:



















Onto the other side:




























After:




























Ryan was then moving towards the rear end of the car:



















Working some wonders on the boot lid:




























Then onto the tailgate:










To make it easier we then rotated the car around and worked on the other side, Ryan found himself still on the tailgate but at the other end of the unit:










Moving around to the front of the car:










While I was working my way from the front to the back:










After all the correction work we moved the car back outside for a rinse down:










I then foamed the car:










Or would have if we had turned the water back on..........

That's better:














































This was then rinsed off:



















The rain them came out again so back inside where the car was dried and we got ready to seal everything up.........:thumb:

Time for Chris to do some work now and he applied a coat of Collinite 845 to all the wheels via an Applicator Pad:










While this was happening I had convinced Ryan, well more like bullied him into us using some Zaino, so out with the Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










Ryan then buffed this off:










In the mean time I attended to the exhausts with some Autosol, Wire Wool and a MF Cloth:



















Then it was time for a Z6 Wipedown:










This was followed by Ryan applying some Z2 via an Applicator Pad:










Chris was then onto buffing off the wheels at this point:










While I removed the Z2:










Another swift application of Z6:










Ryan then applied some CG Jetseal 109 to the Rear Spoiler and B-Pillars via and Applicator Pad:



















I then went for a final Z8 Wipedown:










Ryan then turned his attention to the windows with some AG Fast Glass and a MF Cloth:



















Finally I applied some AB Berry Blast Endurance Tyre Gel:



















*The Results:*






























































































































































































As we were all heading the same way home we did take a few pics of each other's motor's but I won't post those up.........:car:

No outdoor shots as the weather took a little turn for the worst but Chris was happy with the results and I have to say that under the lighting in the unit the car looked pretty good..........:thumb:

As you may have noticed the Carbon Splitter's at the front have taken some damage so these are due to be replaced and I also suggested removing the 335D badge.......

Thanks to Ryan for completing the detail with me and Chris for taking all the photos...........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing job, Some cracking reflection shots there....

Why did you clay before washing? Wouldnt it have more chance to pick contaminants and inflict marring?

Anyway the car really looks brand new there.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

good job there, I'm looking forward to doing a similar motor in the next month or so.


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Good work!
And great writeup, as usual:thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Good job and fabulous write up, as always!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You are spoiling me mate with all these metallic blues lately:thumb:

Top work as always


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

As always fantastic work and a great write up


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks awesome - well done chaps


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

What a great write up and finish.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a fantastic turnaround! The paint looks so deep and glossy in the afters :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Smashing job, Some cracking reflection shots there....
> 
> Why did you clay before washing? Wouldnt it have more chance to pick contaminants and inflict marring?
> 
> ...


To be honest Paul I think between Ryan and I we got a little carried away and just forgot to wash the car first, wasn't too much of a problem as we were geared up to correct the car but looking back it doesn't make sense but no point in hiding it, I think we messed up on that bit...........



Deeg said:


> good job there, I'm looking forward to doing a similar motor in the next month or so.


Enjoy it then mate, second one I have worked on now, nice lines and nice shape........:thumb:



Planet Man said:


> You are spoiling me mate with all these metallic blues lately:thumb:
> 
> Top work as always




Blue seems to be the colour of choice at the moment, few black ones on the cards next............:thumb:



adlem said:


> That is a fantastic turnaround! The paint looks so deep and glossy in the afters :thumb:


I have to say that this colour seems to really bring out the shine, Zaino working well on this colour IMHO.........:thumb:


----------



## RickyH (Mar 8, 2009)

great work


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Zaino really gives the extra "bling" on this colour! Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great job gents !


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great result as always and a nice bit of honesty on the claying order, we all get excited from time to time.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Cracking job, like the spoiler too. (it aint an e30 though, sorry !!)


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

That BM is looking very nice with the carbon extras :thumb:

Good work fellas. I hope the weathers better a week Sunday Si :detailer:


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

top work lads, especially since i will be sorting out my e90 m sport soon too.

a quick question for you though...about the rubber seals at the bottom of the side windows.
mine have a kind of oily residue on them, probably from previous washes before i got the car. i gave them a wipe with some soapy water but i think i ruined them as they are not as glossy now and the residue is still there. 
i noticed in the pics on the car you were doing that they were glossy, and you didnt tape them up, did you go over them with the polish?

im hoping something like black wow can just restore it, or the CG stuff.

mine wont look as good as that job though. lol


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Very good , this car and color 
Great Job Baker


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

absolutely fantastic job there lads! the reflections afterwards are just superb :thumb:

I ended up detailing mine few weeks ago. Noticed loads of swirls and scratches that I've never noticed before.
I'm pleased with the results though, but a full on, professional detailing session would be great

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=167509

Going to get my car professional detailed later in the year, so may be in touch.


----------



## jimboxl (Dec 11, 2008)

Great job on a fantastic looking car, however Jules is better at exhausts!


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

Great write up, loving all the pictures, that blue really does shine.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Mate that is AMAZING. What a turnaround.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice

Any particular reason for using Jetseal on the spoiler and door pillar trims?

How are you finding the AB tyre gel compared to Z16?


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Great job guys on a beautiful car


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome work again mate! I know what youre saying about the claying thing. When theres other people there you get talking.....i actually forgot to clay mine when we Da'd it and my mate mentioned it when it was too late


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there fella's - Ryan was telling me about this a couple of weeks ago so it's good to see the results :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice work and write up as ever mate! :thumb:

I really do love a glossy blue, for me not even a defect free black can beat it


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Great result as always and a nice bit of honesty on the claying order, we all get excited from time to time.


Just one of those things, got caught up in the moment I think..........



declanswan said:


> Cracking job, like the spoiler too. (it aint an e30 though, sorry !!)


E30? Am I missing something? Your right it's not...............



Warwickshire Detailer said:


> That BM is looking very nice with the carbon extras :thumb:
> 
> Good work fellas. I hope the weathers better a week Sunday Si :detailer:


Let's hope so Warren, sure it will be........:wave:



ash888 said:


> top work lads, especially since i will be sorting out my e90 m sport soon too.
> 
> a quick question for you though...about the rubber seals at the bottom of the side windows.
> mine have a kind of oily residue on them, probably from previous washes before i got the car. i gave them a wipe with some soapy water but i think i ruined them as they are not as glossy now and the residue is still there.
> ...


The rubber seals are covered by similar material to the B-Pillar's so when correcting the door panels these areas were run over as well, they come up easily as they are only plastic but as with the B-Pillars they also scratch very easily if you have a poor washing technique...........



Dizzle77 said:


> absolutely fantastic job there lads! the reflections afterwards are just superb :thumb:
> 
> I ended up detailing mine few weeks ago. Noticed loads of swirls and scratches that I've never noticed before.
> I'm pleased with the results though, but a full on, professional detailing session would be great
> ...


I did see that thread mate and the work you put in looks good, nice colour that model as well, I am also a big fan of CG 50/50 that you used........:thumb:

Wouldn't class myself anywhere near a Pro mate but happy to have a go at most things...........



jimboxl said:


> Great job on a fantastic looking car, however Jules is better at exhausts!


Yeah your probably right mate, just a shame she was working that day........



Chris_VRS said:


> Very nice
> 
> Any particular reason for using Jetseal on the spoiler and door pillar trims?
> 
> How are you finding the AB tyre gel compared to Z16?


Just something Ryan suggested and I said, yeah why not, no real reason, we could have used Z-AIO, Z6, Z2, Z6 and Z8 as with the panelwork........

AB Tyre Gel was Ryan's Chris, not mine, thought it looked pretty good but it was a little too much like a syrup for my liking, not sure on the durability but it certainly looked slick after we had finished........:thumb:



ahaydock said:


> Top work there fella's - Ryan was telling me about this a couple of weeks ago so it's good to see the results :thumb:


Shame you couldn't have joined the detail mate.........:wave:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> To be honest Paul I think between Ryan and I we got a little carried away and just forgot to wash the car first, wasn't too much of a problem as we were geared up to correct the car but looking back it doesn't make sense but no point in hiding it, I think we messed up on that bit...........


Fair play for the honesty, you work is always top draw, but its nice to know we all get a bit carried away at times.

I do think corners can be cut on the wash stage when correction is following. I know its not the purest view but patting dry when your about to wet sand seems a waste... lol

Great work anyway, i would love to do a tag team on a detail some time.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Fair play for the honesty, you work is always top draw, but its nice to know we all get a bit carried away at times.
> 
> I do think corners can be cut on the wash stage when correction is following. I know its not the purest view but patting dry when your about to wet sand seems a waste... lol
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul for the kind words, I know what you mean about the wash stage if your doing correction work but I guess if your washing your own car safely then it's a habit that's a good thing to get into.........:thumb:

Well if your around my way any time then there is always space for another pair of hands.........:thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

It is however a detail with a fellow Briskoda forum member ryand, so two Skoda's lurking in the background but both Ryan and myself would be working on a friends BMW *E30* 335D.........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

declanswan said:


> It is however a detail with a fellow Briskoda forum member ryand, so two Skoda's lurking in the background but both Ryan and myself would be working on a friends BMW *E30* 335D.........


Fairplay for picking that out mate, title of the thread states E90 so it was a typpo..........


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good job guys. I'd love to have a detailing partner, i am a bit jealous now!!


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

This makes me want one even more! Best colour for these cars. Great work lads, the finish on that is stunning.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks Paul for the kind words, I know what you mean about the wash stage if your doing correction work but I guess if your washing your own car safely then it's a habit that's a good thing to get into.........:thumb:
> 
> Well if your around my way any time then there is always space for another pair of hands.........:thumb:


Nice one,

Didnt see you was close by (im in leicester Oadby to be exact) .... If i ever get a free weekend lol yeah right ill drop you a PM and see what your upto.

Ive got a decent pair of flip flops ready for such an event.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

lush


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Nice one,
> 
> Didnt see you was close by (im in leicester Oadby to be exact) .... If i ever get a free weekend lol yeah right ill drop you a PM and see what your upto.
> 
> ...


Will drop you a PM mate.........:thumb:


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome work yet again :thumb:

PM sent.


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

A Briskoda tag-team, now that's what we like to see!

Ace result guys :thumb:

Steve


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Now THATS a turn around. I'm looking for a 335d saloon and until now have been wanting the space grey, these pics have changed my mind, i want Le Mans Blue!!!

Well done boys!

Detritus.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

That looks great - top work 

I'm picking up mine on Saturday in Sparkling Graphite - already have the Dark Line Rear Clusters, and Black Grille on order with BMW


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad you all like the results, it was a really nice car to detail and we were all happy with the finish. Always nice to detail with someone else too - extra man power and all that!

Clay was one of those things, but the dirt of the car was very minimal by then as it had been washed at the dealer the day before (yikes! not again!) and then very well pre-washed, foamed and rinsed before hand.

There were quite a number of patchy areas of paint on the car that we cleared up lovely, much to the delight of Chris the owner who now has a good base to keep the car looking great, and picked up some knowledge by watching too!

Ryan


----------



## Doktorko (May 12, 2010)

Amazing work Baker.. :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work 

si


----------



## ash39 (May 24, 2010)

That is massively impressive. I've no idea how you get through that much in a day, starting at 11am! Even with two of you. Brilliant, end results are fantastic.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

outstanding!
Blues and blacks (darker colours) really do end up even nicer.

Great job as per usual


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow im loving the colour! Top stuff guys.

I'm not really a fan of this shape BM but with the carbon bits and boot lip it just looks sexy, nice rear end too (of the car that is, not of you or ryan :lol!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad you're liking the results all! Certainly letting the owner keep on top of it now and may make any further enhancement or pre-winter protection details easier do due to the good foundation of the machined paint.

I've completed a couple of other cars last month too - mini write ups/photos to be online soon. 

Ryan


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> Glad you're liking the results all! Certainly letting the owner keep on top of it now and may make any further enhancement or pre-winter protection details easier do due to the good foundation of the machined paint.
> 
> I've completed a couple of other cars last month too - mini write ups/photos to be online soon.
> 
> Ryan


Look forward to seeing some write-ups mate.........:thumb:


----------

